# Gamestop verkauft Dead Island Riptide Pegi Versionen in Deutschland



## Crysisheld (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 

heute war ich echt ja sagen wir mal erschüttert, was die lokale Gamestop Filiale abzieht um Geld zu verdienen auf dem Tresen 10 Schachteln "Dead Island Riptide" schön nebeneinander, schön blutig und auch für 10 Jährige zum anfassen und anschauen. Ich habe meinen Neffen gleich wieder aus dem Laden geschoben, als ich gemerkt habe was er da eigentlich anschaut und weil er mich gefragt hat was der Mann auf dem Bild da gerade macht.. 

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eine riesen Frechheit! Nicht nur, dass hier der Jugendschutz mit Füßen getreten wird. Die Firma verschafft sich auch einen Wettbewerbsvorteil gegenüber anderen Händlern, die sich an das Gesetz halten und Spiele ohne USK18 Logo nicht bewerben oder wie eben hier neben der Kasse aufstellen. 

Was ist eure Meinung hierzu?


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Mai 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt eine Sauerei, es wird ja nicht umsonst indiziert.

Ist sowas nicht auch strafbar, wenn man indizierte Ware gut ersichtlich in einem Laden auslegt?


----------



## BuffaloBilI (13. Mai 2013)

Unser Gamestop hat das Spiel sogar massiv beworben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Mai 2013)

Ist das Spiel denn schon indiziert?


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Mai 2013)

Ist es nicht so ohne USK18 Logo kein Verkauf in Deutschland? Ich finde es ne Frechheit, weil mein Neffe nicht das einzige Kind war, was die Dead Island Schachteln in den Pfoten hatte... den Verkäufern ist das Scheissegal gewesen, die haben mir sogar noch empfohlen, das Spiel für 39,99 mitzunehmen, weil es Ultra Brutal und blutig sei. Ich meine - hey in online Shops in AT kostet das Teil gerade mal €27,99 sogar da wird noch abgezockt und überteuert verkauft...


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Mai 2013)

Also wenn es nicht indiziert ist, darf es auch ohne USK-Kennzeichnung im Laden an 18+ verkauft werden, zumindest war das früher immer so. Clive Barkers Jericho gabs z.B. auch ne weile in manchen Läden bis zur Indizierung, auch ohne USK-Freigabe.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Mai 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Also wenn es nicht indiziert ist, darf es auch ohne USK-Kennzeichnung im Laden an 18+ verkauft werden, zumindest war das früher immer so. Clive Barkers Jericho gabs z.B. auch ne weile in manchen Läden bis zur Indizierung, auch ohne USK-Freigabe.


 
Die Indizierung verbietet ja nicht den Verkauf, es darf nur nicht beworben werden und nicht offen im Laden ausliegen.


----------



## Lukecheater (13. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so ohne USK18 Logo kein Verkauf in Deutschland? Ich finde es ne Frechheit, weil mein Neffe nicht das einzige Kind war, was die Dead Island Schachteln in den Pfoten hatte... den Verkäufern ist das Scheissegal gewesen, die haben mir sogar noch empfohlen, das Spiel für 39,99 mitzunehmen,* weil es Ultra Brutal und blutig sei*. Ich meine - hey in online Shops in AT kostet das Teil gerade mal €27,99 sogar da wird noch abgezockt und überteuert verkauft...


 
Und dann wundert man sich, dass Leute Vorurteile gegenüber Games haben 

Ich hätte mir da direkt mal den Filialleiter vorgeknöpft...


----------



## chbdiablo (13. Mai 2013)

Eben, solange es noch nicht indiziert ist, darf es auch ohne USK-Stempel im Laden stehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Mai 2013)

So lange das nicht indiziert ist, darf das ganz normal verkauft werden. Da könntest du das einfach so in den Laden stellen.
Und bei einer Indizierung eben unter der Ladentheke.

Bei Amazon gibts das Spiel doch auch: http://www.amazon.de/Dead-Island-Ri...F8&qid=1368472967&sr=8-2&keywords=Dead+Island

Das heißt, da ist noch nichts indiziert.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2013)

setzt du deinen feldzug gegen gamestop also fort. 
mal im ernst, was hat der laden dir getan?


----------



## Crysisheld (13. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> setzt du deinen feldzug gegen gamestop also fort.
> mal im ernst, was hat der laden dir getan?


 
Was der Laden mir getan hat?? Dass mein Neffe jetzt ne Woche oder länger von dem Mann auf der Schachtel erzählt und nicht einschlafen kann und Angst hat und plärrt und lauter Scheiss. Dass der Gamestop nen Scheiss auf Jugendschutz achtet - mal davon ab auch die Pegi Version ist ab 18 und hat wenn es schon aufgestellt wird so aufgestellt zu werden, dass ein 10 Jähriger sich nicht einfach die Schachtel schnappen und anschauen kann...


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Mai 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel denn schon indiziert?


 nein, nur der Vorgänger.

Solange es nicht auf dem Index steht, darf es frei verkauft werden


----------



## LordCrash (13. Mai 2013)

Eben, das Spiel ist (noch) nicht indiziert, deswegen gibt es auch Artikel dazu hier auf PCG.

Außerdem halte ich den Ursprungspost doch für etwas überzogen. Es liegen auch genug  frei verkäufliche, gewaltverherrlichende und brutale Spiele in jeder Gamestop Filiale zum Kauf aus. Und die Dead Island Riptide Box sieht jetzt nicht übertrieben brutal aus, da gibt es Schlimmeres (habe hier direkt eine neben mir liegen.....) In jedem Multimedia-Laden gibt es Film-DVD-Cover mit weitaus schlimmeren Abbildungen für Filme ab 18, die auch frei ausliegen. Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.....

Wenn man seinen 10jährigen Sprössling mit in einen Shop mitnimmt, in dem nun mal auch Spiele für Erwachsene verkauft werden und ihn dort frei stöbern lässt, dan ist man als Elternteil meiner Meinung nach übrigens selbst Schuld und nicht der Laden.......


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was der Laden mir getan hat?? Dass mein Neffe jetzt ne Woche oder länger von dem Mann auf der Schachtel erzählt und nicht einschlafen kann und Angst hat und plärrt und lauter Scheiss. Dass der Gamestop nen Scheiss auf Jugendschutz achtet - mal davon ab auch die Pegi Version ist ab 18 und hat wenn es schon aufgestellt wird so aufgestellt zu werden, dass ein 10 Jähriger sich nicht einfach die Schachtel schnappen und anschauen kann...


 
wen versuchst du hier zu verarschen? 
außerdem: was machst du eigentlich im gamestop und schleppst sogar noch deinen kleinen neffen mit, wenn der laden so scheiße ist und seine kunden ohnehin nur abzockt? 
der mist, den du hier -regelmäßig- verzapfst geht auf keine kuhhaut. wer kam eigentlich auf die idee, gerade dich zum cc zu machen?


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was der Laden mir getan hat?? Dass mein Neffe jetzt ne Woche oder länger von dem Mann auf der Schachtel erzählt und nicht einschlafen kann und Angst hat und plärrt und lauter Scheiss.



Ahja, mit 10 Jahren. Bestimmt wird er noch gesäugt, was? 
Erzähl' doch hier bitte nicht so einen völlig unglaubwürdigen Scheiß - wir, d.h., ich und meine Kumpels haben mit 10 (Altersklasse Bart Simpson!) unsere ersten "harten" Actionsstreifen (Rambo), Horrorfilme (Halloween-Reihe) und auch die ersten Pornos komsumiert - natürlich heimlich.  
Eingenässt hat sich deswegen keiner.

Ist ja okay, wenn Du Dich berufen fühlst, einen Kreuzzug gegen Gamestop zu führen - btw., ich mag den Laden auch nicht, aber das hier ist lächerlich. Und das weißt Du, denke ich, selbst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich will mich jetzt nicht die Diskussion "Feldzug gegen Gamestop" einklinken, aber diese Aktion ist auch von meinem Standpunkt aus total daneben. Was kommt als Nächstes ? Stellen die beim nächsten Saints Row einen Riesendildo vor nem Stappel Verkaufsexemplare hin ?

Wer auch nur ein wenig Verstand hat und weiss, dass neben Erwachsenen und Jugendlichen auch Kinder den Laden betreten können, sollte wenigstens soviel Anstand haben und keine Show mit solchen Sachen machen, die mit Titeln von hoher Alters-Freigabe in Verbindung stehen. Ein Werbebanner oder Hinweisposter a la "Dead Island - Riptide (PEGI) hier verfügbar" hätte voll und ganz ausgereicht.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Werbebanner oder Hinweisposter a la "Dead Island - Riptide (PEGI) hier verfügbar" hätte voll und ganz ausgereicht.



Das sehe ich zwar ganz genauso wie Du, aber die Story vom kleinen Neffen, der mit zehn Jahren noch Alpträume bekommt, weil er auf einer Schachtel ein gezeichnetes (!) Bild eines Zombies gesehen hat, die kauf' ich nie und nimmer' ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das sehe ich zwar ganz genauso wie Du, aber die Story vom kleinen Neffen, der mit zehn Jahren noch Alpträume bekommt, weil er auf einer Schachtel ein gezeichnetes (!) Bild eines Zombies gesehen hat, die kauf' ich nie und nimmer' ab.


 Ich weiss jetzt nicht wie alt sein Neffe ist (ob er wirklich 10 Jahre alt ist oder das mit "für 10-Jährige zum Anfassen" verallgemeinert gemeint war, das ist mir in seinem ersten Comment nicht ganz eindeutig), aber dass Kinder leicht zu verstören sind, die Erfahrung habe ich jüngst mit meinem 4 1/2-jährigen Sohn machen müssen. Der ist ja der totale Spider-Man-Junkie (Shirts, Cappy, Tassen... Überall ist Spidey drauf ), und einmal habe ich mit Frau "Spider-Man 1" angesehen, und der Green Goblin hat ihn dort ziemlich erschreckt, obwohl es eine sehr harmlose Szene in der Mitte des Films war. Der hat mich tagelang danach gefragt, wer der Typ wäre, der "Spider-Man weh tut"... Was meinst du was ich von der Gattin für nen Rüffel bekommen habe ("Wie kannst du den Kleinen auch sowas anschauen lassen..:")... 

Wenn ich jetzt daran denke, was gerade blutige oder brutale Bilder für nen Effekt auf Kleinkinder ausüben könnten... Ich habe ja auch nicht ohne Grund all meine DVDs, BRs und Games im Schrank verstaut. Kinder sind neugierig und greifen sich schnell etwas, was sie eigentlich noch längst nicht sehen dürfen. 

Crysishelds Reaktion wirkt auf mich - zugegeben - auch etwas überdramatisiert, aber im Grunde hat er schon recht, das sowas schon ziemlich daneben ist. Wenn die noch den blutigen Torso mit aufgestellt hätten, hätte ich keine Probleme gehabt, die GS-Leute zu befragen, ob die das wirklich in Ordnung finden, was die da tun.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...] aber dass Kinder leicht zu verstören sind, die Erfahrung habe ich jüngst mit meinem 4 1/2-jährigen Sohn machen müssen.



Klar, aber genau darum geht's mir, zwischen einem Vierjährigen und einem Zehnjährigen ist entwicklungstechnisch schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Bei einem 4-8jährigen hätte ich auch die Geschichte nicht im mindestens angezweifelt.




> Crysishelds Reaktion wirkt auf mich - zugegeben - auch etwas überdramatisiert, aber im Grunde hat er schon recht, das sowas schon ziemlich daneben ist. Wenn die noch den blutigen Torso mit aufgestellt hätten, hätte ich keine Probleme gehabt, die GS-Leute zu befragen, ob die das wirklich in Ordnung finden, was die da tun.



DAS wäre ja noch einmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber. 
Wie gesagt, in der Sache gebe ich sowohl Dir, als auch Crysisheld recht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass in einem solchen Laden eben auch Eltern mit Kleinkindern spazieren können, sollte man solche Schocker nicht so offen auslegen - das gebietet eigentlich schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Mai 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Klar, aber genau darum geht's mir, zwischen einem Vierjährigen und einem Zehnjährigen ist entwicklungstechnisch schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
> .


 Da will ich dir auch überhaupt nicht widersprechen. Es macht für mich aber keinen wesentlichen Unterschied, ob betreffendes Kind 4, 8 oder 10 Jahre alt ist, ein Titel wie "Dead Island" sollte generell für Minderjährige nicht derart direkt zugänglich sein.

Mehr möchte ich auch dazu gar nicht sagen. Ich kann einfach Crysishelds Empörung gut nachvollziehen, auch weil ich eben selbst Vater bin. Ob ich allerdings deswegen extra einen Thread darüber losgelassen hätte, glaube ich eher weniger.


----------



## McDrake (14. Mai 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Was ist eure Meinung hierzu?


Bei uns in der Schweiz (und in Österreich wohl auch) steht das Game ganz normal im Gestell in der Action-Abteilung.
und die ist nicht durch eine Türe getrennt oder sonst was.
Wo liegt jetzt ganz genau das Problem?
Was ist jetzt so dramatisch an dem Cover?
Das sieht ja der Hulk im Nachmittagsprogramm schlimmer aus.


----------



## Crysisheld (14. Mai 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wen versuchst du hier zu verarschen?
> außerdem: was machst du eigentlich im gamestop und schleppst sogar noch deinen kleinen neffen mit, wenn der laden so scheiße ist und seine kunden ohnehin nur abzockt?
> der mist, den du hier -regelmäßig- verzapfst geht auf keine kuhhaut. wer kam eigentlich auf die idee, gerade dich zum cc zu machen?



Erst mal wäre es wünschenswert, wenn du es schaffst dich ohne Kraftausdrücke zu äußern. Meine persönlichen Ansichten haben nichts mit der Arbeit als CC zu tun. Es gibt da einen gewissen Unterschied zwischen den Beiträgen die ich Aufgrund meines CC Status schreibe und denen die ich privat schreibe, die meine Ansichten widerspiegeln. Ich bin hier nicht in Nordkorea und da darf ich halt in einem öffentlichen Forum posten was meine Meinung zu einem bestimmten Thema ist. Naja aber es scheint wohl immer noch User zu geben die meinen ein anderer User würde Mist verzapfen nur weil die Meinung nicht teilt!?!? äähm ja FAIL!  

Wer hat bitte gesagt ich hätte meinen Neffen dorthin geschleift? Vielleicht wollte mein Neffe unbedingt dorthin? FAIL2


----------

